# HOW DO YOU DO A PRIVATE MESSAGE ?



## djwang (Apr 6, 2010)

Any one no how to do a private message ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

You won't be able to until you are a bronze member.


----------



## djwang (Apr 6, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> You won't be able to until you are a bronze member.


yeah ? how do a become a broneze memeber ?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

You click here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

How can a thread title like that sound sexual ? :confused1:


----------

